# Question on interior door handles



## Mattd04639 (Jun 10, 2017)

Before I got my new 2017 Cruze, the fake chrome on my old 2009 Cobalt's interior door handles began to peel apart. I'm assuming that the Cruze's door handles are made of similar materials.

Now that my New Car OCD has kicked in, does anybody have any ideas as to what causes the door handles to peel?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/63849-interior-door-handle-peeling-off.html

It's not uncommon. Happened to a friend's car too. Hyundai recalled several vehicles for delaminating chrome door handles that were cutting people.


----------

